# my pics won`t work!



## zorak (Sep 15, 2005)

none of the pictures i upload work! :evil: nothing in my gallery and not even my avatar! whats going on?! :shock:


----------



## ellroy (Sep 15, 2005)

Are the pics already on the internet or are you just trying to upload them from your PC?


----------



## zorak (Sep 15, 2005)

from my pc


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2005)

www.photobcuket.com sign up for a free acount, and it is pretty self explanitary from there on.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## zorak (Sep 15, 2005)

i don`t understand how you sign up.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 15, 2005)

:shock: Ian that link takes you all over the place (very strange). Zorak copy and past www.photobucket.com into your brouser window. Should go directly there and be self explanitory. Very strange indeed. My link goes to the start page, Ian your goes to a multiple of different categories to get there. :? Gotta love the internet. LOL


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 15, 2005)

It's just spelled a wee bit wrong.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 15, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Didn't catch that one. GJ Dave :wink:


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2005)

haha, sorry for that typo  No wonder you couldn't sign up....  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

